# Candle Things



## guts (Jan 26, 2008)

Black Walnut with wipe on Poly finish.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW!!!! very nice i'll have to show these to my father inlaw he loves turning candle holders


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Beautiful work Bill. How many coats of wipe on Poly?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 26, 2008)

Bill those are beautiful and the finish rocks.

Mike


----------



## guts (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks all,Jim I put four coats of Minwax poly on them.


----------



## badger (Jan 26, 2008)

Love that finish, nice work. I gotta pick up some of that for my larger turnings.


----------



## R2 (Jan 26, 2008)

Gorgeous work!![8D][^]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 26, 2008)

That finish you've got going looks spot on!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 27, 2008)

bill, those are stunning! great work and super finish.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 27, 2008)

Great job Bill.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 27, 2008)

Those are pretty, well done.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice Candle Things indeed!


----------



## splinter99 (Jan 27, 2008)

Man, everything he makes turnes out real shiney!!!
Great job, How did you make out with the back scratcher?


----------



## Kalai (Jan 28, 2008)

very nice, I like the finish too.  Aloha.

Kalai


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice shape and design and a great finish.


----------



## guts (Jan 28, 2008)

Howard,the back scratcher was scratched(fire wood now)the deeper I went the worse the worm trails were,oh well it was worth a try.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 28, 2008)

Great looking shape Bill.[]


----------

